# Disney's Legend of Sleepy Hollow



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

Does anybody know where i can get my hands on a soundtrack of bing crosby's 1958 legends of sleepy hollow??


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I have a Rip of the DVD *HERE*. You'll also find a link there of the 78 rpm record from the cartoon at Kiddie Records Weekly.


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank you so much, you are awesome!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Glad I could help.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you halloweiner i helped myself to it also.


----------

